# MySql won't start

## D0zer

Hi All

I did some updates on Friday, due to issues with Load Shedding from the power company the server shut down over the weekend. I started out trying to troubleshoot why mysql wont start. I ran 

```
emerge -Duav system
```

 Which gives the following output

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 KiB

WARNING: One or more updates/rebuilds have been skipped due to a dependency conflict:

dev-lang/python-exec:2

  (dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2/2::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) conflicts with

    dev-lang/python-exec:2[python_targets_jython2_5(-),python_targets_jython2_7(-),python_targets_pypy2_0(-),

python_targets_python3_2(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python2_6(-),python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_5(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy2_0(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-)] required by (dev-python/python-exec-10000.2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

```

I don't know if this is part of why mysql wont start.

Thanks in advance

Admin edit: added a space to allow a more friendly line wrapping. --pjp

----------

## i92guboj

 *D0zer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't know if this is part of why mysql wont start.
> 
> Thanks in advance

 

I am a big fan of the "one problem at a time" method. Why do you think both are related? What do mysql logs say? I'd really try solving the problem at hand before blindingly upgrading just in case it fixes the problem   :Rolling Eyes: 

Still, if you want to upgrade you probably should start posting your emerge --info. Probably you have some old PYTHON_TARGETS or PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET in your make.conf which is causing the problem.

----------

## D0zer

Thank's for the reply i92guboj

It is a production server, and currently with mysql not starting mail is not working. Priority is to get MySQL to start.

```

mail mysql # /etc/init.d/mysql start --verbose

 * Checking mysqld configuration for mysql ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Starting mysql ...

 * /var/run/mysqld: creating directory

 * /var/run/mysqld: correcting owner

 * start-stop-daemon: fopen `/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid': No such file or directory

 * Detaching to start `/usr/sbin/mysqld' ...

 *   start-stop-daemon: caught an interrupt

 *   start-stop-daemon: /usr/sbin/mysqld died                                                                     [ !! ]

 * ERROR: mysql failed to start

```

Should I create a new post, or can this one be moved to the correct place?

----------

## i92guboj

Moved from Portage & Programming to Networking & Security.

You'll probably get better help here  :Smile: 

----------

## i92guboj

I am no mysql expert and I have no mysql install right here at the moment, but the mysql logs should be at /var/log/mysql or something like that, I think I remember...

Try to see if there's something in there that can shade some light into the issue.

----------

## D0zer

Thanks i92guboj

I got the following from .var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

```

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=mysqld-bin' to avoid this problem.

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Using atomics to ref count buffer pool pages

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Memory barrier is not used

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.8

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Using CPU crc32 instructions

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 128.0M

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Highest supported file format is Barracuda.

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: The log sequence numbers 27265877 and 27265877 in ibdata files do not match the log sequence number 27412105 in the ib_logfiles!

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Database was not shutdown normally!

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages

2015-02-15 18:05:13 18929 [Note] InnoDB: from the doublewrite buffer...

InnoDB: Last MySQL binlog file position 0 91274, file name ./mysqld-bin.000265

16:05:14 UTC - mysqld got signal 11 ;

This could be because you hit a bug. It is also possible that this binary

or one of the libraries it was linked against is corrupt, improperly built,

or misconfigured. This error can also be caused by malfunctioning hardware.

We will try our best to scrape up some info that will hopefully help

diagnose the problem, but since we have already crashed,

something is definitely wrong and this may fail.

key_buffer_size=16777216

read_buffer_size=262144

max_used_connections=0

max_threads=151

thread_count=0

connection_count=0

It is possible that mysqld could use up to

key_buffer_size + (read_buffer_size + sort_buffer_size)*max_threads = 134417 K  bytes of memory

Hope that's ok; if not, decrease some variables in the equation.

Thread pointer: 0x0

Attempting backtrace. You can use the following information to find out

where mysqld died. If you see no messages after this, something went

terribly wrong...

stack_bottom = 0 thread_stack 0x40000

/usr/sbin/mysqld(my_print_stacktrace+0x2e)[0x84a02e]

/usr/sbin/mysqld(handle_fatal_signal+0x34c)[0x6212fc]

/lib64/libpthread.so.0(+0x102e0)[0x7fc4983b02e0]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x9c0138]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x9c1246]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x947b53]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x8a536c]

/usr/sbin/mysqld(_Z24ha_initialize_handlertonP13st_plugin_int+0x41)[0x57b111]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x69a360]

/usr/sbin/mysqld(_Z11plugin_initPiPPci+0x8fb)[0x69e39b]

/usr/sbin/mysqld(_Z11mysqld_mainiPPc+0x82e)[0x57568e]

/lib64/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xed)[0x7fc497a1d9cd]

/usr/sbin/mysqld[0x56b705]

The manual page at http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/crashing.html contains

information that should help you find out what is causing the crash.

```

what concerns me is it says database not shut down correctly, I am not sure if that is the reason its failing to startup.

----------

## D0zer

I decided to revert back to a previous version of mysql. This time mysql started correctly.

----------

## i92guboj

As said, I am no specialist, but I have seen this problem a number of times in the past. I can't tell for sure what the concrete problem is in your case, but while someone more knowledgeable gets into the thread, you can take a look, there are some threads about similar issues in this very forum:

https://www.google.es/search?q=site:forums.gentoo.org+mysqld+got+signal+11&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gws_rd=cr,ssl&ei=GfLgVK2TOYnrUobQgpgF

----------

## grknight

 *D0zer wrote:*   

> Thanks i92guboj
> 
> I got the following from .var/log/mysql/mysqld.err
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Be sure to run `mysql_upgrade -u root -p` on the old version in case you need to update the system tables from a previous major.minor release.

This won't hurt any existing install as it will only modify system table definitions if needed and do table checks.

dev-db/mysql-5.6.x is known to crash on startup if one fails to do so and upstream calls it "unsupported"

----------

